# Half a cord of Hickory for $65?



## eaglewing (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a local guy, he says he has seasoned hickory and if I come load my truck it will be only $65 for a half cord...

Sounds like a good deal to me... yeah?


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 24, 2009)

Half a cord or half a face cord? Either way, it will still be cheaper then buying small bags of chucks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2009)

WHERE?   Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## garyt (Jun 24, 2009)

Why Are You Here


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 24, 2009)

Jump on that.  1/2 of a cord is a lot of wood for smoking in the backyard.


----------



## garlic (Jun 24, 2009)

They get $250 for 1/2 cord of Hickory here in Albuquerque!! Thats a deal.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2009)

$125 for ½ cord at Big John's Woods outside of Benbrook where I get mine... $75 for a ¼ cord, either Pecan, Mesquite or Hickory.  Jump on it!

Pops §§


----------



## richp692 (Jun 24, 2009)

The best I have found by me is 200 for a 1/2 face of hickey, cherry or oak. But that does include delivery from Brooklyn and stacking.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW...sounds like I'll be 'hitting' this one.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thnx guys


----------



## wanbli (Jun 25, 2009)

Greetings, 
   I have a retired gent that lives about 7 or 8 miles from me. He sells spilt hardwood for $50 a face cord. He had some unsplit Hickory and thought it might be about 1/2 to 3/4 a face cord, said I could stop by in a few days and he'd have it split for me for $40. I agreed and when I came back to load it up it came to a face cord and he stood by his price. I like doing business with this guy, I've bought Maple and Ash from him in the past and he's always done right for me.
   I've got a friend that owns a 500 acre apple orchard, I pay $30 for a shortbox pickup full of apple wood. He also has some peach trees but i don't know if he's trimming or pruning them yet. When he does, I'll be trying peach wood. Peace, Wanbli


----------

